# installing Office 2003 in Vista Home Basic



## trevorjones (Feb 6, 2007)

I have acquired a new laptop and would appreciate some help with the issue - When trying to install Office 2003 the following message appeared - 
Error. Office11-Disk 1-Professional\SETUP.EXE.
The requested operation requires elevation.
Many thanks 
TJ


----------



## Cyps (Jan 3, 2006)

First, be sure you are logged on as an Administrator then right click on the Office setup file and choose 'Run as administrator'. I know this doesn't seem to make sense if you are already logged on as Administrator but it has worked OK for me.


----------



## trevorjones (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi 
Thanks for your reply, I've been away for a few days hence the delay in my response. I'm unclear as to how do I log on as an administrator in VISTA!
I await your reply.
TJ


----------



## Cyps (Jan 3, 2006)

If you are the only user you will be logged on as Administrator by default. The trick I gave you should get around any UAC (User Account Control) which may be operating. As I said before it doesn't actually make sense as you are logged on as Administrator already but try it anyway, see how you you go.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Cyps, the poster is not logged in with the Administrator _account_. It's not accessible for normal computer use. When a new computer is setup, you create an account which is in the Administrators *group*.

You might want to verify that the account has the appropriate rights. Check User Accounts in Control Panel. Office 2003 works just fine on Vista, so this is just some minor glitch.


----------



## Cyps (Jan 3, 2006)

DoubleHelix said:


> Cyps, the poster is not logged in with the Administrator _account_


Yes I realise that, although I said Administrator I meant the main logon user name has most Admin privileges like installing programs etc.


----------



## CassieO (Jul 11, 2006)

I have Office 2003 on my home office PC - Windows XP Profressional and Office Professional. How can I figure out if I can load that onto my new HP Laptop...ie is it only allowed on one PC. I do have the CD.

Cassie


----------



## Old Rich (Jan 17, 2003)

Look closely at the EULA and you should see that you are allowed to install Office on one desktop and one laptop.


----------



## CassieO (Jul 11, 2006)

Okay Distinguished Member...note I am only a junior member and not sure what a EULA is...tell me please.

Cassie


----------



## CassieO (Jul 11, 2006)

I got the EULAThanks for giving me the opportunity to be smart and find out for myself what a EULA...End User Lisensing Agreement. I went online to microsoft and downloaded it as a pdf file as I couldn't find it inside my files. You are right..one PC and one portable device which I assume is a laptop. Since what I have is Office XP Professional I hope Vista Home Premium will be compatible with it?

Cassie


----------



## Old Rich (Jan 17, 2003)

CassieO said:


> Since what I have is Office XP Professional I hope Vista Home Premium will be compatible with it?
> 
> Cassie


It will be . .

You can also find the EULA on the install disc


----------



## CassieO (Jul 11, 2006)

Ahhhh...thanks for that heads up.

Cassie


----------



## trevorjones (Feb 6, 2007)

Cyps, thank you very much for your assistance - all is now ok.


----------



## Cyps (Jan 3, 2006)

Glad it worked OK for you. Strange beast this Vista............


----------

